# Migraines, nerve damage, dizziness, etc



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Never mind. Thanks for not giving me anything to look forward to if/when my migraines get better. Way to kill my only dream right now. 

When I had my accident, I came on these forums and everything was my fault...not my horse's. I wasn't good enough to train, I wasn't a good enough rider, I was pretty much the problem. Now that I'm accepting that she may not be rideable by me, but that she has a physical issue that I can't compensate for because of my own physical issues. But now she's the issue and it will 'infect' her foal. The foal that i may not even produce.

I guess I made the wrong choice coming back to the forums. I was just looking for information on how other people cope with similar problems in order to work with horses. I guess I should know better than to expect a modicum of support from this forum. Y'all get an F. 

Don't bother replying to tell me how wrong I am and how right you are. Or how you're just being realistic and I'm not. I won't come back.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a migraine disorder and problems with nerves in my hands and feet. I was sick for a long time with something that made me pass out and have complex partial seizures, and I understand the fear that creates when riding and driving. I was able to get over the fear on a horse well, but certain situations with driving I haven?t overcome yet.

I ride with migraines, but like one poster said, I ended up changing my diet dramatically and I rarely get migraines any more.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What if you look for a free older horse? Something that is very safe and beginners can ride? If you want to ride sporadically, you want something safe. Your mare is not that horse.

Breeding your mare is a bad idea. Foals are unpredictable. Most horses are unpredictable the first 5 years of life. My personal opinion is that breeding your mare will only end badly. You need a 3-5 year commitment to that foal where you can work with it at least 3 hours per week. You need money for the trainer. And after all that investment you may not end up with a good driving horse. I have 4 horses and only would even consider one of the 4 to be calm enough to drive with a cart. Most horses do not have the temperament to be driving horses. 

If you have a horse that spins when spooked, that horse will tip a cart. If your horse gets spooked and bolts, again you could get injured so easily. Driving is much more dangerous than riding. 

I was in a situation similar to yours with severe health issues. What helped? Getting on my very old, calm horse and ambling around the yard bareback. If i felt lightheaded, i could slide off, slip off the bridle, and go lay down in the house. 

My old mare is the type of horse you need. She can easily pack around my cousins daughter, and doesn't care about going anywhere faster than a slow walk. 

Put up some ads on Craigslist. Looking for a free or cheap Curly horse, aged is fine. Must be beginner safe. Some arthritis or other maintenance issues okay, as long as sound for light work. Vet and farrier references available. 

Just beware that Cushings disease may look similar to a Curly horse so keep that in mind. You may also want to expand your search area and pay for shipping the horse to you.

There is a Curly for sale in my area for $1500. Not a bad price if he is safe for children. 

I realize you are probably depressed from being sick and want a foal so you can have something to hope for. But you have a daughter who needs you and you need to prioritize and put your safety first. That may mean you need to come up with an alternative dream for the future.

It is okay to dream, but sometimes our dreams have to change to match the reality we currently live in. I am sorry you are struggling and wish you all the best.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

BiologyBrain said:


> Never mind. Thanks for not giving me anything to look forward to if/when my migraines get better. Way to kill my only dream right now.
> 
> When I had my accident, I came on these forums and everything was my fault...not my horse's. I wasn't good enough to train, I wasn't a good enough rider, I was pretty much the problem. Now that I'm accepting that she may not be rideable by me, but that she has a physical issue that I can't compensate for because of my own physical issues. But now she's the issue and it will 'infect' her foal. The foal that i may not even produce.
> 
> ...


People are being supportive. 
But also realistic. You can't get upset over people giving realistic advice. Far as I'm aware that is supporting you, rather than blindly telling you to go for something that may cause you more issues.

As for it being your fault vs the horses, you can't expect everyone to understand your situation 100% it can be difficult to get all the facts across. 
That being said, IF it is an attitude problem, or something wrong with the mare, it is very good advice not to breed her. As you'll likely get those same problems passed on to the offspring. 
You've had a lot of people here comment over your health, clearly putting you first not trying to 'crush your dreams'

If you don't want advice, don't ask for it.


----------

